# Japanese Try to Understand Snow Geese



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Kinda funny...I like her attempting to blow the call.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

If you put it on mute, shes kinda hot :lol:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Ha ha, some people man!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Those geese are tame compared to the ones in this neck of the woods.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

I've always been a fan of girls that are bi....lingual.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

%^&%#%$### SHHHHHHHHH ^%%^&^&$#@TEAR OPEN CAN OF WHOOPASS$$^&@^$%[email protected]#$!#%^#!^%BIRD HITCH^%$^^$^$#$

Ok its lost in the translation/.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

She really doesn't look very Japanese to me.

Alex


----------

